# Group rides near Lakewood/Golden



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

Any group rides around here? Looking for slow-medium pace, 30-50 miles.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

not sure about slow-medium pace since that's a relative term but there is the Denver West ride on wed evenings 530pm from NE parking lot of I-70 and Denver West. Usually runs about 2 hrs up to near Jeffco airport. This tends to be on the faster end of the scale though.


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

I climb Lookout in my 39x27 slow.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

There are no big climbs in this ride but it is more of a race pace. I believe there is a Schwab ride that leaves the Coors Health center on a sunday morning that is a little more civilized. Not sure the time though - if no one posts I'd call the shop.


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

I could do race pace. For at least 5 blocks...err..maybe 3.


----------



## nochain (Jun 8, 2008)

There is a Denver Front Range Cycling (DFC) group ride up Lookout Mtn on Mondays and Thursdays at 6 pm leaving from Parfeit park.

It's an interesting mix of riders - total saggers just out for a climb to the domestique wannabe's. 

I have a mixed opinion of the DFC that I'll keep to myself, but the ride exists nonetheless.


----------

